# Berechnung der benötigten Filtergröße



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2011)

Hallo ihr alle!

Ich möchte mich mal mit einer grundlegenden Frage zur Berechnung der benötigten Filtergröße an euch wenden, da ich mir bei der Materialauswahl für den Filterinhalt, der benötigten Filterbehältergröße etc. zwar schon Gedanken gemacht habe, aber noch etwas unschlüssig in der endgültigen Ausführung bei meinem Neubau bin. Im Forum habe ich die SuFu schon bemüht und bin auf derartige Materialen noch nicht gestossen.

In gängiger Fachliteratur für Teichbau, hier speziell Koiteiche, wird als Berechnungsgrundlage das Gewicht des Besatzes mal zwei gerechnet und anhand dieser Gewichtsangaben, wird dann wiederum die benötigte Filterfläche in qm besiedelbare Filterfläche ausgewiesen. z.Bsp. 60 kg - Fisch = 180 m² Filterfläche

In anderen literarischen Werken wird jedoch von Literangaben der benötigten Filter im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen gesprochen, die im Schnitt etwa 10 % ausmachen sollten.

Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage, welche Berechnungsgrundlage kann ich hier zuverlässig annehmen, denn....

wenn ich 4000 l Filterkammern bei 40.000 l Teich habe und nur eine besiedelbare Filterfläche von z.Bsp. 180 m² brauche, weil ich eigentlich nicht mehr Besatz habe, ist doch der benötigte Platz um vieles größer
bzw. 
brauche ich doch für eine größere Besiedlungsfläche von z.Bsp. 180m² bei entsprechender Materialwahl nur etwa 1300 l Filterwasservolumen, was mich die reine Filteranlage (ohne SiFi oder Beruhigungskammer) kleiner gestalten lässt und weniger Platz benötigt. 

So komme ich, bei 4000 l Filtervolumen und die Fläche zu 75 % nur nutzen würde, schon auf fast 1500m² Besiedlungsfläche, die ich ja eigentlich nicht brauche, oder !?

Ist hier dann weniger mehr oder mehr - mehr wert!?

Ich steige da nicht wirklich durch und es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen dazu bitte mitteilen könntet. Ist es denn evtl. clever dann mehr Besiedlungsfläche zu haben als tatsächlich Bedarf besteht oder bringt das gar nichts, weil die Bakki's ja wiederum nichts zu arbeiten haben und in ihrer Effizienz eingeschränkt werden. Wieviel mehr, macht dann Sinn? Auch ein nachgeschalteter Pflanzenfilter als durchströmte Regenerationszone mit Ablauf in den Teich hat doch eine gewisse Reinigungs- / Filterwirkung und so eine separate Pflanzenzone hat doch fast jeder bei sich eingebaut. Schon der Optik wegen, oder!? 

Als Grundlage für meine Gedanken sei gesagt, dass ich im www die Besiedlungsflächen für Helix - HXF12KLL (704 m² pro m³ - geschützte Fläche) und für Filterpatronen PPI 30 fein (3000 m² pro m³) rausgesucht habe und nach diesen meine benötigte Filterfläche mal versucht habe zu berechnen. Auch sei anzumerken, dass ich von den Optimalbesatz - 1 Koi / 1000 l ausgehe. Ob das dann immer so bleibt, steht außer Frage, da mit Nachwuchs und Mehrbesatz durchaus zu rechnen sei.


----------



## Joerg (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Berechnung der benötigten Filtergröße*

Hallo Zacky,
das ist in der Tat nicht so einfach, da mehrere Parameter mit einzubeziehen sind.
Als wichtigste Größe wird erst mal das Futter zugrunde gelegt.
Dieses ergibt sich aus dem aktuellen (künftigem) Gestand und der Menge in %, die du füttern willst.

Davon abzuziehen wäre dann eventuell noch die Filterfläche im Teich, Bachlauf oder Pflanzenfilter.

Damit das dann auch vernünftig funktioniert, kann ich nur zu einer guten Vorabscheidung raten.
Diese entfernt schon mal einen guten Teil des Aufkommens, das dann nicht mehr abgebaut werden muss.
Entscheidender ist aber, dass der biologische Teil des Filters sich erst gar nicht mit dem Schmutz zusetzt und in Ruhe arbeiten kann.

Zu beachten wäre auch noch die Verweilzeit im Filter. Rauscht das Wasser an den Bakterien vorbei, können diese nicht optimal arbeiten.
Der Filter muss also auch für den passenden Durchfluss ausgelegt werden.

Was mir bei der Planung sehr geholfen hat ist eine Excel Tabelle von Schroedi.
Darin kann man alle seine Koi (mit Bildern) verwalten und bekommt dann,
anhand der eingegebenen täglichen Futtermenge in % die Menge an A/A errechnet.
Dann eines von den hinterlegten Filtermaterialien auswählen und man erhält die Fläche / Volumen.

Die Tabelle dient mir auch um die Entwicklung meiner Koi besser zu verfolgen.
Nur zu empfehlen  : http://nobelschroeder.de/

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Berechnung der benötigten Filtergröße*

Hallo Rico,

habe gerade erst deinen Beitrag gelesen Hans (newbee) hat mich angerufen und mich drauf hingewiesen. Da wir ja schon über dass eine oder andere gesprochen haben hier nun noch meine Meinung dazu. 
Ich sage mehr = mehr wert!
Mein Hauptfilter ist nach dem Prinzip 10% vom Teichvolumen gebaut, dass heißt ich habe 70000 l Teichvolumen und dem entsprechend 7000 l Filtervolumen, mich haben da keine Rechnereien interessiert da ich sage die Tiere sind mir diesen Aufwand den ich da treibe es wert. Dazu kommt dass ich noch eine Sommeranlage habe, die ist nur für die Mechanische Filterung zuständig, und läuft je nach Wetter so ab März bis in denn späten Herbst zusätzlich zum Hauptfilter.
Wie schon Jörg geschrieben hat ist die Verweildauer im Filternd und eine geeignete Vorreinigung dass A + O.
Ich habe dazu noch einen Pflanzenteich wo ich auch noch einen teil wasser drüber schicke. Ich weis dass ich ein wenig in denn Dimensionen übertrieben habe, aber seit 11 Jahren keinerlei Krankheiten und auch keine Gravierende Koi ausfälle. Ich messe keinerlei Wasserwerte da ich sage bei meinem System Passiert sowieso nichts. Die Pflanzen wachsen sehr Kümmerlich weil dass System kaum Nahrung für sie übrig läst.
Zum punkt Fischbesatz nur soviel die meisten haben einen guten Vorsatz, nämlich nicht so viele Fische in denn Teich zu setzen der aber in denn Seltensten fällen später nicht mehr eingehalten wird. Daher lieber größer und mehr als zu klein und nur Probleme.
Was nützt dir ein aus gerechneter Filter wenn du dann die Futterkörner zählen musst.
Du musst immer mit Einträgen rechnen die du nicht beeinflussen kannst, wie zum Beispiel im sommers lange Hitzeperioden und am Schluss starke Gewitter die hohe Belastungen einbringen können, die Bakterien können sehr schnell drauf einstellen und reagieren wenn man ihnen den Raum dazu gibt. Für mich sind die Bakterien im System eines Koi Teiches ein unverzichtbarer Bestandteil für ein langes leben unserer Lieblinge. Ich freu mich schon auf unsere nächste Telefondiskussion zu diesem Thema.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## guimo (17. Juni 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> In gängiger Fachliteratur für Teichbau, hier speziell Koiteiche, wird als Berechnungsgrundlage das Gewicht des Besatzes mal zwei gerechnet und anhand dieser Gewichtsangaben, wird dann wiederum die benötigte Filterfläche in qm besiedelbare Filterfläche ausgewiesen. z.Bsp. 60 kg - Fisch = 180 m² Filterfläche



Ich kann der Berechnung nicht ganz folgen - Fischgewicht mal 2, da komme ich auf 120. Wie kommt man bei dieser Formel auf 180 m² Filterfläche ? 

Kann mir das vielleicht jemand erklären ?

Danke Gruss Guido


----------

